# Raccoon party...



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Or, family outing. Looks like Rocky and Mrs. Rocky had some little ones.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Holy smokes...check your wallet.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

After seeing this picture I just had to google what to call a group of raccoons:

A group of raccoons is called a gaze. They are very social animals and are used to surviving in families and groups. The young remain with their family for about a year before going off to meet a mate. A bunch of raccoons are also called a nursery.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Are we making raccoons smarter?


The black-masked critters that teach themselves how to break into trash bins are the perfect urban survivalists, and we have ourselves to thank for that




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Trash bandits.


----------

